# Best shampoo from Halfords



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Need a new shampoo - going to halfords (yes i know, but I cant wait in all day for couriers!)

what should i get?

AG
Zymol auto Wash (turtlewax)
Simoniz Protection Car Wash

or something else - budget £10max

cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If used properly they will all leave a fab finish and not interfere too much with the original wax layer :thumb:
The Zymol will foam up the most if that's your thing, AG rinses of nice and easiest.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

They tend to do some of the Meguiars car wash stuff as well, its always worth a look too (esp the gold class). And value for money you can't over look the big bottles of carplan triple wax car wash stuff, they also do Muc Off ubershine which gets good reviews.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Paddy_R said:


> They tend to do some of the *Meguiars car wash *stuff as well, its always worth a look too (*esp the gold class*). And value for money you can't over look the big bottles of carplan triple wax car wash stuff, they also do Muc Off ubershine which gets good reviews.


+1 got to agree the Megs gold class is brill :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Megs Gold Class or NXT Shampoo or Autoglym Bodywork conditioning shampoo etc, all from Halfords


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Autobrite-Citrus Perl 15ml on a big bucket


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What's this simoniz protection car wash ?

I agree Autoglym is a decent shampoo to buy in Halfords, plus the meguiars is good as well.

If you are thinking of doing the full works on the day, i would suggest going for the Farecla detox shampoo, very good stuff, plus slick and well lubed as well, deep cleans all the car like no other shampoo thy sell in Halfords, concentrated cleaner for the first step stage of a detail.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

southwest10 said:


> Autobrite-Citrus Perl 15ml on a big bucket


Agreed but Halfords don't stock stuff like that. They only really stock the big main stream brands.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AG BSC from halfrauds without a second thought unless they have cg cwg in stock.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have to be AG BSC or Megs Gold Class for me. Id only go for it if i was desperate


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

What about B&Q? They have AG and all the car wash stuff is on 3 for 2 at the moment. Might help if you need anything else?


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

Zymol Natural Car Wash from Halfords is great stuff!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_190120_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nxt wash is actually really good IMO


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

got to agree with stangalang always use megs nxt gen car wash and find it very good value for money


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Nxt wash is actually really good IMO


I bought the NXT 2.0 shampoo as a BOGOF deal in halfords and found them to be excellent. Unfortunately I've ran out and wont be using them anytime soon because Im dying to try other shampoos to compare. :lol:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

are you looking for a shampoo conditioner or a wash & wax?

i have simoniz protection (£5 for 2L from hal) as my cheap quick wash, its ok for price, but for a tenner, i too would look at gold class or ag bsc

although megs wash & wax is amazing


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

if u can stretch to £14 then go for the meguiars ultimate wash and wax,its the best u can get from halfords and is 1 of the best shampoo on the markethttp://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_804737_langId_-1_categoryId_165682

let us know what u got mate


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd join the Zymol gang. 

Fish


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for all the replies 

tazz - i'm looking for a shampoo - car will be treated to FK 1000p

scotty76 - yes ive seen the 3 for 2 deals advertised online but unfortunately my local b and q stocks next to no car care stuff despite it being a "superstore"

Think I will grab a bottle of AG (and perhaps one of zymol!) - hopefully i can get some megs on offer soon 
this car detailing is a slippery slope! 

cheers
cobra


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Megs Gold Class


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've used the Zymol autowash years ago, smells nice, like bananas, but i did not find the cleaning strength to good for the product, plus the dilution ratio as well, a bottle did not last me long, very average shampoo.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fish said:


> I'd join the Zymol gang.
> 
> Fish


The shampoo is shocking though, in all honesty I'd rather use TW big orange.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bigmc said:


> The shampoo is shocking though, in all honesty I'd rather use TW big orange.


Same here, i found the shampoo awful, no cleaning power just smelt nice; i must admit i'm with you on this one, turtlewax big orange is a more decent shampoo than the Zymol, some might not agree on here, but i have tried both.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Are the differing views just personal preference or does hardness of water make any difference??

our water is very very hard?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cobra said:


> Are the differing views just personal preference or does hardness of water make any difference??
> 
> our water is very very hard?


Same here as well the waters hard, but the shampoo should not make any difference if it's hard or not, if it's hard it will leave more water spotting on the paint, should not affect the shampoos cleaning ability in anyway.

But i have tried the zymol, and i was not impressed, the only unique point i liked was the smell, nothing else, i brought the bottle because it stated Zymol plus looked good, but the performance of the product was a major downfall for me.

Weigh it up, pound for pound, and dilution rates, plus cleaning ability, plus foam as well, turtlewax big orange is the one to go for, is cheaper, plus you get a 5 litre container, which does the job for the money, no frills shampoo, just does what it says on the tin, no fancy smells or packaging, plus is very ph scale healthy as well, will not affect any lsp at all.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

They sell Muc Off Ubershine which is great as are the megs ones.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Zymol autowash if i were to buy from halfords, makes a nice clay lube aswell


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

zymol autowash without a doubt.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

But isn't the Zymol wash made my Turtle Wax anyway. 

Fish


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Is turtle wax Zip wax ang good? Does it affect lsp??


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

AG BSC all day long. Great Lubricity.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

organisys said:


> AG BSC all day long. Great Lubricity.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> Is turtle wax Zip wax ang good? Does it affect lsp??


Don't think it should affect the lsp on the car if a small amount is being used, it's a strong car wash, zip wax, smells strong, does clean, but i have found it leaves the paintwork white in colour once dried, don't know why.

Brought this shampoo years ago, when Halfords had the buy one get one free offer.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> But isn't the Zymol wash made my Turtle Wax anyway.
> 
> Fish


Yea it is, decent shampoo however.


----------



## therealdeal0_5 (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently bought some Zymol Auto Wash from Halfords and last weekend used it for the first time. It was the first proper wash of my recently aquired X3 so along with my new Autobrite Foam Lance and Magifoam, sheepswool mit i set about the car. Firstly, i was well impressed with the job that the magifoam did. Onto the zymol using the 2bm it did foam up nicely and has a lovely smell to it and it did seem to lube the mitt to glide beautifully over the paint work. Then i finished off with drying the whole car off with my again supoer soft new drying towel and the car looked beautiful glistening in the lowering sun!(Sorry no pics this time) But what i'm finding now is we had a little rain on monday and tuesday and i ony drove 8 miles over those two days and the car is absolutely filthy again. It's like the car is now a magnet for dirt. Anyone else experience this after using Zymol Autowash??
I also did the wife's 320 touring and hers is filthy but she's done nearly 500 miles so fair enuff maybe. On the last wash before the X3 arrived and i had no shampoo left i washed her car with some Muc off Motorcycle wash i had lying around and the car seemed to repel dirt for weeks before even looking dirty which is why i suppose i'm a little disappointed that my hard work on the weekend seems to have been in vain after just 5 days!


----------



## FarmerDan (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a load of AG stuff at B&Q of all places as it was 3 for the price of 2.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

In the end I got AG BSC and Zymol auto wash, will compare them both

cheers


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Zymol auto Wash for me.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

How do people know that the zymol is made by TW, does anyone have some hard evidence of this.

That doesnt mean some 1 told me over the phone


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

cobra said:


> In the end I got AG BSC and Zymol auto wash, will compare them both
> 
> cheers


Used both of these, both very slippy.
I'm torn between the 2 at present, probably swinging more on AG side tbh.:thumb:


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> How do people know that the zymol is made by TW, does anyone have some hard evidence of this.
> 
> That doesnt mean some 1 told me over the phone


The hard evidence is on the bottle rear label there is a postcode WN8 9TX, Google it and see what it finds.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Doesn't mean it's made to their recipe though, it could be like Gtechniq C2. If it's made to zymol specs it's a zymol product no matter who produces it.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Doesn't mean it's made to their recipe though, it could be like Gtechniq C2. If it's made to zymol specs it's a zymol product no matter who produces it.


Very true. Take coca cola, it's made in hundreds of different places by hundreds of bottling companies but it's all coke as it's made to their recipe. Just because it's made under licence does not mean it's not the real deal.


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there much difference between meg's gold class and nxt shampoo ??


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Chris V6 said:


> Is there much difference between meg's gold class and nxt shampoo ??


I wandered this too??


----------

